

Get media coverage for startups - Newsjacking 101 - clemnt
http://www.slideshare.net/Clementdelangue/newsjacking-101-get-media-coverage-for-startups

======
basicallydan
I'm sure this was a pretty good talk, if you were at it. The slideshow itself
is quite content-low (which is fine!), so I'm not getting a lot from this.
Does anybody have a link to a video to go with this deck perhaps, or even
audio?

~~~
clemnt
It was not recorded unfortunately. Happy to tell you more over a beer if you
ever come to Paris :)

~~~
basicallydan
I'm currently looking into coming to dotJS, somehow - so if I do, I'll let you
know :)

------
clemnt
Do you have stories about how you hacked the news too?

~~~
orenbarzilai
at TOMODO.com, few months ago when Jeff Bezos bought The Washington Post we
have created Mod that called "The Amazon Post" (amazonpost.tomodo.me), ppl
laughed and shared the Mod all over the web.

~~~
clemnt
Aha, cool!

